

Ask HN: Nominate a song for startup founders? - twidlit

What song epitomizes the startup life? Any nominees?
======
Rust
"Oh My God" by Ida Maria could be a fun one :)

I'm sure many people here are musicians or know musicians. Maybe there's
enough talent to pool to write a startup theme song...

